# Egyptian: wet



## gsc

Egyptian Arabic or MSA? Is there a better word?

English: wet 
Transliteration: mabluul 
Arabic: مبلول 

_Example: The floor is wet _
_Example: It is a wet day _

_Also?_
Transliteration: mubtal 
Arabic: مبتل


----------



## Awatoufa

مبلول =mubalal=مبلل


----------



## gsc

Thank you Awatoufa.  This is in Tunisia?


----------



## Awatoufa

not only in Tunisian but in academic arabic


----------



## cherine

gsc said:


> Egyptian Arabic or MSA? Is there a better word?
> 
> English: wet
> Transliteration: mabluul
> Arabic: مبلول
> 
> _Example: The floor is wet _
> _Example: It is a wet day _



Correct. The masculine is mabluul, the feminine is mabluula.
The floor is wet: el arD mabluula الأرض مبلولة .
We don't say a wet day, so I can't give an equivalent here.


> Transliteration: mubtal
> Arabic: مبتل


Yes, this is MSA. mubtal for masc., mubtalla for fem.

There's a little difference between مبتل and مبلل : muballal is slightly wet, while mubtall is totally wet. (At least this is how I understand the difference).
Both mubtall and muballal are MSA and widely used.


----------



## gsc

Thanks Cherine - I'm getting there I think.

muballal = soaked / very wet
mubtal / mabluul = wet

Were you suggesting mabluul was used only in Egypt but the other two were more widely used worlwide or are all three used in Egypt?


----------



## cherine

I meant to say that the word for "wet" in Egyptian Arabic is mabluul, and in MSa it's mubtall and muballal.
We don't use مبتل - مبلل in Egyptian Arabic.


----------



## djamal 2008

In Algeria it's mshamakh vs naashaf. Although in the south is m'balel.


----------



## gsc

Got it - Thanks


----------



## Mahaodeh

I would have to say that ALL are MSA; مبلول is اسم مفعول من بلّ.

سقط كأس الماء على الثوب فبلَّه، فالثوب مبلول
بلّل المطر الثوب، فالثوب مُبلَّل
ابتلّ الثوب فهو مُبْتلّ

The way I understand the difference is that the first two imply that someone made it wet; the first casually made it wet while the second made it excessively or repeaditly wet.

The third gives no importance to who or what made it wet; the important thing is that it's wet.


----------



## Awatoufa

very good  explanation Maha


----------



## gsc

Thank you Maha

So just to clarify, specifically in Egypt, I always use mabluul?

Would I expect to hear this word if some-one simply described the floor as wet and also extremely wet/soaked through?

Lets say some-one falls in the pool, and drips a little water onto the floor.    Clearly the floor is a little wet but they are VERY wet.  The same word?


----------



## Josh_

gsc said:


> Thank you Maha
> 
> So just to clarify, specifically in Egypt, I always use mabluul?
> 
> Would I expect to hear this word if some-one simply described the floor as wet and also extremely wet/soaked through?
> 
> Lets say some-one falls in the pool, and drips a little water onto the floor.    Clearly the floor is a little wet but they are VERY wet.  The same word?


The way I understand it مبلول _mabluul_ just means slightly wet or damp.  If you wanted to say that someone/thing is soaking wet or drenched I believe you would say مبتل _mubtall_, as Cherine said.  You could also use the word غرقان _ghar2aan_ to mean 'soaking wet' -- وقع في البسين ودي الوقت لبسه غرقان مية _wi2i3 fil-bisiin wi dilwa2ti libsu ghar2aan mayya_, he fell in the pool and now his clothes are all wet/soaking wet. It can also be used other ways.  For example اشتغل كثير لدرجة إن قميصه بقى غرقان عرق l_ishtaghal kitiir li-daraga inn 2amiiSu ba2a ghar2aan 3ara2_, he worked so hard to the point where his shirt became dripping with sweat.


----------



## gsc

Josh_ said:


> If you wanted to say that someone/thing is soaking wet or drenched I believe you would say مبتل _mubtall_, as Cherine said.


Josh - I thought Cherine said they DIDN'T use this in Egypt?


----------



## cherine

Josh_ said:


> You could also use the word غرقان _ghar2aan_ to mean 'soaking wet' -- وقع في البسين ودي الوقت لبسه غرقان مية _wi2i3 fil-bisiin wi dilwa2ti libsu ghar2aan mayya_, he fell in the pool and now his clothes are all wet/soaking wet. It can also be used other ways. For example اشتغل كثير لدرجة إن قميصه بعى غرقان عرق l_ishtaghal kitiir li-daraga inn 2amiiSu ba2a ghar2aan 3ara2_, he worked so hard to the point where his shirt became dripping with sweat.


Thanks for remembering غرقان 
It's true: when something is wet, it's mabluul, when it's soaking wet it's ghar2aan.
Your sentences are correct, but allow me a little tweeking:
وقع في البيسين وهدومه غرقت (your sentence is a bit longer than necessary), besides we'd say hoduumo rather than lebso when we're talking about what we're wearing.


gsc said:


> Josh - I thought Cherine said they DIDN'T use this in Egypt?


You're right, Gay. But I think Josh was commenting on the MSA usage.


----------



## Josh_

Thanks Cherine.  Although I understand almost everything that I hear in Egyptian, I may never be able to form a natural sounding sentence -- at least for longer, more complex sentences.  

By the way, how did I do in the formation of my other sentence?  I was a little unsure of it.


----------



## cherine

Josh_ said:


> Thanks Cherine. Although I understand almost everything that I hear in Egyptian, I may never be able to form a natural sounding sentence -- at least for longer, more complex sentences.


Don't worry, Josh. I think it's a matter of practice, no more. 


> By the way, how did I do in the formation of my other sentence? I was a little unsure of it.


You mean this sentence?
اشتغل كثير لدرجة إن قميصه بقى غرقان عرق
It's correct, but I think it doesn't sound very usual. We do say قميصه غرق عرق and قميصه بقى غرقان من كُتر العرق but adding the first part to this one ... I don't know.


----------



## londonmasri

cherine said:


> قميصه غرق عرق and قميصه بقى غرقان من كُتر العرق but adding the first part to this one ... I don't know.


 
2ameesuh ghiri2 3ir2/3ar2 (?)

2ameesuh ba2a ghar2aan min katri-l3ir2(?)

is it 3ir2 or 3ar2? I remember hearing 3ir2... 
merci


----------



## cherine

londonmasri said:


> 2ameesuh ghiri2 3ir2/3ar2 (?)
> 
> 2ameesuh ba2a ghar2aan min katri-l3ir2(?)
> 
> is it 3ir2 or 3ar2? I remember hearing 3ir2...


The word is 3ara2 (3araq in fuS7a) = sweat.

The second sentence is: men kotr el-3ara2 من كُتْر العرق , in MSa it's: min kathra(ti) 'l-3araq(i) من كثرة العرق (~ from so much sweat).


----------

